# patay! 'tong lalaki na 'to na naman ang nag komento. Selos na nman si papa



## hhhdan

Good evening,

Could someone be so kind as to translate this short conversation between 2 persons

Person A) patay! 'tong lalaki na 'to na naman ang nag komento... Selos na nman si papa 

Person B) Patay talaga ako nito..di naman para sknya un eh..para un dun sa isa ko.!

Many thanks!


----------



## niernier

Person A) We're dead/screwed! This guy commented  over again... Dad will get jealous again.

Person B) I'm dead meat for sure... That wasn't for him.. It was for my other one!


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

'*papa*' would also refer to a _boyfriend or a lover_. 
That is how newer generations use these terms for. 

_'selos na naman si papa*....*_' my boyfriend will again be jealous..


----------

